# All over ?



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

so is the only way to fish the islands is by flying over is the whole western basin done besides getting stuck on the island crane creek, west sister no ones fishing up there at all ?


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I guess some people yesterday walked out of catabwa. They caught fish. And said ice was 6 inches at most. Flew over Thursday to put n bay and ice looked weird till you got past mouse then it looked good


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Here’s the difference in ice


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

So Takin a four wheeler is risky and no way to go around the bad ice to get out to the good fishing


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I wouldn’t take any Machine


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

25asnyder said:


> So Takin a four wheeler is risky and no way to go around the bad ice to get out to the good fishing


Very risky, a few spots are covered with snow and a couple jabs with a spud bar and your thru, other places shove ice is very unstable, ice on top then 6" water and ice underneath, but you wont know it till ya drill a hole or spud goes thru. A lot of walkers out yesterday. fish are there if ya can get to em but ice is very iffy.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks guys any idea on further west


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

25asnyder said:


> Thanks guys any idea on further west


Do not try to get from Catawba to PIB by quad or sled. You’ll go for a swim. Fly over.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

25asnyder, West Sister is uninhabited and a preserve. No one is allow on it without a permit. 

If you have no clue, either go with someone who knows what's up or be very very careful. I could relate 5 stories of locals who knew what's going on and pushed a bit too hard, and paid the price.
Bad things can and do happen.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Dude I’m talking bout going out and fishing buy it I have fished up there plenty I’m trying to get an idea of what to plan what u thought I wanted to fly to west sister or something


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

nobody ice fishes out by WS...no need to the fish are in closer...only time people went that far was when there was good ice and the masses were out in full force...people went way out to get away from the crowds plus the crowds spooked and pushed the fish out.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

crane creek Magee marsh area this season seemed to have some open area of water depending on wind. From what I heard a few guys made it and a few dumped machines. After the blow and warmup I know more than a few guys lost machines or had to recover them. Best bet would be to walk out of csp and use extream caution and travel with guys. Don’t have to go far


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

most people fish west sister because of the spawning beds on the east and south sides.you get walleyes early morning and late afternoon and just ocassionally during the day.the perch, and BIG PERCH will hit throughout the day.i,ve caught perch almost as big as my smallest walleye out there. biggest perch on erie are at west sister


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

People fish by west sister any idea if this weekend coming up will be safe to get out and put a vibee down a hole and may have a chance in HECK That a walleye might bite it on Erie any where if some one has a good idea please let me know idc from Erie PA to Toledo Ohio I just want a chance at a 30incher before it’s all over


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Thank u for the Catawba State Park recommendation


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

You ice guys have a couple strikes against you right now. No 1, it's getting late in winter to be making good ice now, no 2, I'm praying hard for open water


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Buddy walked out about a mile-mile and a half yesterday. Spudded the whole way. Said ice was 6-7 inches and very sketchy. He caught fish. No monsters but he caught his 6. Another friend went out today about a mile and caught his 6. Again no monsters but they are there. Both out of CSP.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Thank you fishdealer


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

From what I see as long as the last three days of the week stay below 35 during the day and baring a monsoon or real high wind might just be able to get my wish for the weekend and then I’m ready for the boat hahahhaha


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Just seen the local forcast for Port Clinton area. Wednesday High 45 and low 40,
Thursday close to 50. Both days scattered light rain chances. That may soften things a bit.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Just drove through state park and quite a few guys driving out this morning.


----------



## pistolrak (Sep 26, 2014)

Walked out of CSP Saturday about a mile, didnt get setup until 1030. It was definitely a rough walk but followed some trails from the earlier guys. Fished on 7 inches of ice but as the previous posts listed, quite a few shoves. Had to quit at 3:30 with 3 nice ones, biggest was 29", 10lbs, lost another hog at the hole. A few machines out to my surprise, I personally dont think it was near safe enough for machines. I was REALLY shocked to see guys off of Miller Ferry. Scary.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

fishdealer04 said:


> Buddy walked out about a mile-mile and a half yesterday. Spudded the whole way. Said ice was 6-7 inches and very sketchy. He caught fish. No monsters but he caught his 6. Another friend went out today about a mile and caught his 6. Again no monsters but they are there. Both out of CSP.


Not sure if they C/R but the limit is 4 correct?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

4 after March 1st.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

pistolrak said:


> Walked out of CSP Saturday about a mile, didnt get setup until 1030. It was definitely a rough walk but followed some trails from the earlier guys. Fished on 7 inches of ice but as the previous posts listed, quite a few shoves. Had to quit at 3:30 with 3 nice ones, biggest was 29", 10lbs, lost another hog at the hole. A few machines out to my surprise, I personally dont think it was near safe enough for machines. I was REALLY shocked to see guys off of Miller Ferry. Scary.


Good job on getting some fish. Social media has prevailed over common sense this year. I can't believe the OP is even thinking about making plans with the upcoming weather.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm done. Please be careful, no fish is worth risking your life for.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

You said it !!!! I read some of these threads and shake my head.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Yep saw that forecast also trolled ?


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

I woke up this am and started to go ice fishing around the islands... oh **** that's right I was smoking crack.... stay alive guys. ice is not good and getting worse.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> I'm done. Please be careful, no fish is worth risking your life for.


Double shake here Jim


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Just stay on land. I dont want to read about you in the paper!


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Fishing must be good!!! In the shack.


----------



## Point Breeze (Mar 6, 2016)

Open water as far as you can see south of West Sister. Never was good ice in this area. The ice just off the beach at Wild Wings is there one day and gone the next. I think the Lake Eire season is done. Be safe.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea stay on land so you don't crowd the guys who are out!! Fished yesterday got 3 was a great time.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Warm weather and LOTS of rain next week in the forecast. We could be open water fishing before you know it! Come on guys.....get on the "ice needs to go train"


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

ecnadnus said:


> Warm weather and LOTS of rain next week in the forecast. We could be open water fishing before you know it! Come on guys.....get on the "ice needs to go train"


It’ll be over soon enough but in the meantime we have a walleye tournament this weekend at PIB. Registration at Topsy Turvy Friday. $25 entry fee. Fish Saturday 8-3. Weigh in at 4:00. Great prizes (guns) for big fish and heaviest one man limit. Scholastic benefit for Island kids. Lots of fun. The beer flows. We still have good ice here. Go to Topsy Turveys web site or Facebook for details. Good luck.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

ecnadnus said:


> Warm weather and LOTS of rain next week in the forecast. We could be open water fishing before you know it! Come on guys.....get on the "ice needs to go train"[/QUOTE
> 
> And I will be at the boat ramp right beside ya. My boat never gets winterized


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

SO chum thrower you are very confident that there will be safe ice to fish this weekend


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

My source said it didn’t get above thirty at Port Clinton today at all


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

25asnyder said:


> SO chum thrower you are very confident that there will be safe ice to fish this weekend


I fished on 11” of good ice today. The snow cover will turn to slush with predicted rain & warm temps but the underlying ice should hold up. Quads will be tough going, sleds will be the ticket. There’ll be boo koo fisherman out this weekend. Flights are already getting booked up. I’m not encouraging anybody to do anything. I’m just posting real fisherman on real ice posting live reports. I think that’s the purpose of this forum. Good luck


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Yea chumthrower is a seasoned ice fisherman. his reports are 100% and daily. Everyone should be thanking him for his reports bc not a lot of people are talking about that amazing bite up there. I’m sure when it gets to risky or bad he’ll be the first to tell us.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

chumthrower said:


> I fished on 11” of good ice today. The snow cover will turn to slush with predicted rain & warm temps but the underlying ice should hold up. Quads will be tough going, sleds will be the ticket. There’ll be boo koo fisherman out this weekend. Flights are already getting booked up. I’m not encouraging anybody to do anything. I’m just posting real fisherman on real ice posting live reports. I think that’s the purpose of this forum. Good luck


And real fisherman very much appreciate your reports! Thank you sir!


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

What does a flight cost over to the islands


----------



## KTRAIN (Mar 3, 2014)

$40 each way with Dustin


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks chum thrower for all the info and idea and how the ice faired this wet heat blast today


----------

